# Zote Users



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

The other day I used Zote to make laundry detergent. (this is the extent of my soap making ventures to date) 

In the morning it was WAY different than using the Fels Naptha!

The stuff was like pink pudding

DS's gf took it all home with them and has been using it, she seems pretty happy with it. Sneaky peeps didn't even leave me a cupful, :grumble: LOL!!!

Here's my question. The Zote bar seemed to be almost 3X larger than the Fels Naptha bar. Should I have used less Zote?

BTW, it was such a pretty pink when it was completely melted.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Most recipes just call for one bar whether it be Zote, Ivory or Fels Naptha.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I just got a report that the Zote soap is getting hard, even though it's in a covered container.


----------



## celephais72 (Sep 26, 2010)

I second Linn's comment. I've always seen detergent recipes calling for one bar of Zote - I assume since it's "puffed up" (seems to me, anyway) with air or somesuch. 
If your soap is getting hard, even when covered, I'd use less Zote/more water. I tried to dissolve some homemade soap into water to use as handsoap several years ago, and I didn't dilute it well enough. I poured the liquid soap into an old pump bottle, and the next morning, it was almost solid!
Also, for what it's worth, I use Zote and Fels Naptha both - Zote for delicate or lightly soiled items and FN for grungy, greasy, stained clothes.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Shaking or stirring up the homemade laundry mixture every day will probably help prevent the mixture from getting hard. You could also zap it with a stick blender every so often to keep it fluid.


----------

